
Intermittent Fasting Promotes White Adipose Browning by Shaping Gut Microbiota - dtawfik1
http://www.cell.com/cell-metabolism/fulltext/S1550-4131(17)30504-1
======
burntrelish1273
Neat. I've been fasting for an average of 6 days at a time, once-a-month. It's
hell for the first 3 days but it gets better.

Related but different, perhaps someone with a bio/med background knows:
Regarding the metformin FDA Phase 4 clinical trial for life extension _and_ a
conflicting recommendation from my PCP that metformin (1500 mg) has a
significant risk of injury from acute hypoglycemia in those (like yours truly)
_without_ type-2 diabetes but _being_ overweight (about 20%). I didn't see
anything in the literature or box warnings about _common_ hypoglycemia risks,
especially in good liver & kidney functional patients, and the body can
regulate glucose with a panoply of pathways. Seems to me, metformin looks like
it has massive potential to benefit many people to up-regulate healthy
pathways, but only if doctors understood its limitations and capabilities in
settings outside of diabetes. Or am I missing or wrong about something?

[https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT02432287](https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT02432287)

[https://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-11285-7061/metformin-
oral...](https://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-11285-7061/metformin-
oral/metformin-oral/details/list-sideeffects)

[https://www.drugs.com/sfx/metformin-side-
effects.html](https://www.drugs.com/sfx/metformin-side-effects.html)

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Out of curiousity, how did you choose your regimen? It does sound very hard to
follow.

I fast every other day (the EODF method the paper studied). It's actually
surprisingly easy and from what I can tell from the (no more than a dozen)
sources I've read it's just as effective as longer-term fasts. I've been at it
since July, with two weekly breaks basically. I was also overweight before
starting. My BMI went from 26.3 to 24.2 since then, something I had been
trying to achieve for at least a couple of years, with no success.

I'd also be interested to hear from someone with a medical or biological
background. I'm particularly interested in the effects of fasting on blood
pressure and kidneys. I have an older relative who is a kidney patient and
overweight which probably contributes to their high blood pressure and it'd be
great if I could recommend they follow my diet.

~~~
burntrelish1273
Yeah, I was 28.5, currently 26.9 and aiming for 20.

------
spicymaki
Here is some preliminary reading:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5274505](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5274505)

------
frm1001xplrr
ELIhuman?

~~~
didgeoridoo
Every-other-day fasting seems to convert “bad” white fat to “good” brown fat,
but nobody really knew why. This study found that fasting causes the bacteria
in your gut to produce certain molecules that might be responsible.

~~~
burntrelish1273
One can image both the supplement and medical industries will rush to deliver
a pill or a "probiotic."

Also, it might be interesting if weight loss could also be partially achieved
by fecal transplantation from known, extremely healthy individuals.

